# Businesses For Sale / Investment Partners



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

I'm a manufacturing/engineering/operations chap and I'm interested in finding one or more existing small-to-medium-sized factory-based companies into which I can invest both leadership/management and also some financial contribution.

I'm also interested in finding an investor(s) in the same project, who could be either sleeping partners, or could take some interfacing role in development of sales and marketing.

Could anybody please advise the best place to find either?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Lamplighter

Have you tried the Department of Economic Development? Maybe call them and ask if they happen to have any info on this, although I feel this is the kind of thing that is best found through networking. You don't want to invest your money on some dodgy business!

Also do a search on a previous thread where md000 was commenting about some manufacturing zone in Dubai, maybe you'll find some suitable candidates there too.

Good luck


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

As dizzyizzy said, networking is the best way. There are thousands of small businesses out there looking for a cash infusion - but finding the right one is extremely challenging here. I'd recommend going to networking events here and getting to know some folks. In addition, target some companies in the areas that you have in mind.

As far as I know, there is no general place to go to connect people like you with current SMEs. Oddly enough, there is a business opportunity in that area  

good luck...and be careful. Everyone has a business idea/operations to sell you.

-md000/Mike


----------

